# Discharge shute. HS724



## coldhunt (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all brand new here. An old neighbor of mine has just given me, a 7 or 8 year old HS724T, electric start, with battery, and joystick discharge chute. I guess all the grass cutting, and snowblowing for them, with my machine had an unexpected pay off. They gave their machine, just before moving into a seniors complex Nov 1. I took the machine out to, our hobby farm the next weekend without going over it. Going to service everything this weekend.

My question is, Are there common problems with the chute turning, and the discharge height adjustment. On this one neither the chute turns or height adjusts without manual help while pushing the joystick. Any,, look at this or that help would be appreciated.

I called the honda dealer here, and there answer was, bring it in. I think I can fix the problem if I know what to look for.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no experience with Honda blowers or electric gizmos to change the discharge.

That being said, I would assume that since they are retired and now in a seniors center and you had been doing their snowblowing that this machine hasn't been used in a few years. I would start with basic things like making sure the battery is fully charged and the alternator on the engine is supplying the proper voltage. It could be something is corroded and you are not getting a good amperage supply to the electric motors. Also, I would make sure everything moves freely and doesn't bind up. Maybe you can disconnect the motors and try turning the chute or the gears by hand and see if you are getting a lot of resistance.

I am also thinking that maybe a bad battery could suck up all the available amps the alternator is giving out and not allow anything to go to the electric motors. Also, it could be that the electric motors draw higher amps than the alternator is capable so they use the battery for short term use while the alternator charges the battery over the long term. Have you tried unhooking the battery and seeing if they function without it?


----------

